# UK Driving License Expired - Can I still get UAE License?



## pd2012 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi,

My UK driving license has expired, I haven't driven in the UK for some years as I was getting the train to work which was easier.

It expired a few years ago, however I am now a resident in Dubai and have my visa stamp. I have a UK Passport, my expired license and the necessary photo ID, etc.

Can anyone offer any advice or comment regarding this. I want to go down to RTA on Sunday but don't want to waste my time if it's not going to happen.

Many thanks!


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

pd2012 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My UK driving license has expired, I haven't driven in the UK for some years as I was getting the train to work which was easier.
> 
> ...


Are UK driving licences no longer valid until your 70th birthday? (I know mine is, but then I haven't lived there for many years.)

teuchter


----------



## pd2012 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi, Yes they are, but the photograph is only valid for 10 years. The fact that I can still drive is stated on the rear of the lisence, which says it expires in 2053.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

pd2012 said:


> Hi, Yes they are, but the photograph is only valid for 10 years. The fact that I can still drive is stated on the rear of the lisence, which says it expires in 2053.


If the expiry date is stated as 2053, then it should be fine.

Failing that, you can apply to the DVLA for renewal (they won't send it overseas though, but you can have it sent to a relative's address in the UK and they can then forward it on to you here by post). You can renew it online here: Renewing the photo on your driving licence : Directgov - Motoring

teuchter


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

didn't know about uk driving licence photos expiring after 10 years til reading this. I can't imagine the Dubai driving licence people know about this. The ten year date doesn't state expiry date or similar. As they don't even ask for the paper part of your licence I think you'd get away with it. Probably as well to renew your uk licence at some stage soon in case an issue crops up later.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

I renewed mine just before moving over, even though the old one still had 9 Months left on it.

If you tell DVLA it has been lost, you get to keep the existing one, whereas to update it, you have to send the old one in. I wasn't happy to be without any license at all so took the "lost it" option.

This also gave me an ID that I didn't mind losing - for example when some business premises insist on taking a form of ID for a security pass.

Thought it worth mentioning.


----------



## S900 (Sep 28, 2012)

pd2012 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My UK driving license has expired, I haven't driven in the UK for some years as I was getting the train to work which was easier.
> 
> ...


Hi PD2012
How did you go with your licence exchange? I am in the same boat as you - I've lived abroad for one year now so not sure if the UK will reissue me a new photo ID...
Thanks!
S


----------



## Passy77 (Apr 26, 2018)

Am in the same shoe, I leaved in the UK for some years and left. Now am in Abu Dhabi and my license have expired but wanted to know if I can still apply for them to exchange it for a UAE license.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Passy77 said:


> Am in the same shoe, I leaved in the UK for some years and left. Now am in Abu Dhabi and my license have expired but wanted to know if I can still apply for them to exchange it for a UAE license.


Your UK license does not 'expire' - it's valid for 75 years! It's the photocard that has a validity of ten years that has to be renewed - but you can't if you're not a UK resident anymore.

I still have my original paper part of my license from the DVLA. If you don't have this, you can request it from them.

With regards to transferring a license - I see you're originally from Nigeria, what passport do you hold? As if you had a UK drivers license, then you need a British passport to be able to transfer it - license and passport must be from the same transferable country.

If not, then you'll have to take all the lessons and tests.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> I still have my original paper part of my license from the DVLA. If you don't have this, you can request it from them.


I think the paper part became defunct in late 2016, so they are unlikely to provide a new one.


----------



## sghkdub (Aug 5, 2016)

Not the case at all. It's valid for 10 years. If you don't renew it you'll cop a GBP1,000 fine. https://www.gov.uk/government/news/...-in-renewing-their-photocard-driving-licences


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

sghkdub said:


> Not the case at all. It's valid for 10 years. If you don't renew it you'll cop a GBP1,000 fine. https://www.gov.uk/government/news/...-in-renewing-their-photocard-driving-licences




Yes the case. Evidently you cannot read. 

You linked to the photo card part, not the paper part which is no longer valid. 

Apologies accepted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sghkdub (Aug 5, 2016)

twowheelsgood said:


> Yes the case. Evidently you cannot read.
> 
> You linked to the photo card part, not the paper part which is no longer valid.
> 
> ...


You're rather rude and rather wrong.
There is no paper licence - hasn't been for years.
Get caught driving in UK on an expired 10-year UKDL and you're going to have a fine.
Because it's illegal.
And I wouldn't apologise to you if I just crested a dune and my truck landed on your head.

To the OP, get it renewed and you'll have no probs... the date they care about is the one in section 4b on the front of your licence.

Best.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

sghkdub said:


> You're rather rude and rather wrong.
> 
> There is no paper licence - hasn't been for years.
> 
> ...




And you are completely ignorant of the facts. 

The paper licence existed and until recently was a requirement along with the IDP to hire a car in the UAE. 

I have one. You are simply ignorant. I have an ID card one as well. The paper ones came with a customized wallet when they issued the credit card type. 

So you are simply ignorant of the facts. I am guessing you got your licence recently as I still have my paper version as many still do. 

Here’s the reference to its cancellation as I stated which you deny exists. 

https://www.gov.uk/government/news/driving-licence-changes

So it seems I am owed two apologies from you now. 

One for claiming that I was wrong about a paper version existing and the second for linking to an incorrect article about a plastic version when the question was about a paper part which you claim didn’t exist but I have proven you to be wrong about. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sghkdub (Aug 5, 2016)

The OP was asking how to transfer a UK licence to a UAE licence.
The OP said his licence had expired - his comment refers to the photocard.
You are the one banging on about the 'paper licence'.
The paper licence is irrelevant here.
To get a transfer of licence in UAE with a UK licence, section 4b (expiry date of photocard, on the front side) must be valid.

Sorry if someone providing simple accurate advice offends you.

OP, any queries feel free to PM me.

Best


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

sghkdub said:


> The OP was asking how to transfer a UK licence to a UAE licence.
> The OP said his licence had expired - his comment refers to the photocard.
> You are the one banging on about the 'paper licence'.
> The paper licence is irrelevant here.
> ...


Well some of us have been here so long that a. we never had a UK photocard, b. we used our paper license to convert to a UAE one c. why don't they just make UK photocards the same as the rest of the EU in that they don't expire after 10 years and are valid until your actual license expires.


----------



## sghkdub (Aug 5, 2016)

The UK licences ARE the same as EU licences. They have been made to a common standard from 2013. Validity is as follows for the photocard. They have to be renewed regardless of the underlying licence expiry date. So, sure, France has 5 years longer validity but many are the same as UK.

10 years: Belgium, Bulgaria, Croatia, Czech Republic, Estonia, Italy, Spain, Hungary, Ireland, Lithuania, Latvia, Luxembourg, Malta, Netherlands, Portugal, Romania, Slovenia, Sweden, United Kingdom

15 years: Austria, Cyprus, Germany, Denmark, Finland, France, Greece, Poland, Slovakia


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

sghkdub said:


> The OP was asking how to transfer a UK licence to a UAE licence.
> The OP said his licence had expired - his comment refers to the photocard.
> You are the one banging on about the 'paper licence'.
> The paper licence is irrelevant here.
> ...




Simple accurate advice is not what you have. You assume your experience is valid for everyone which is a mistake. 

Paper licenses were still valid here two years ago. 

His comment about the card expiring also said he still had the paper one. And whether he could get a new one using that. 

Conveniently omitting bits seems to be your approach - like claiming paper ones did not exist. 

HTH 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

